# Nigerian Dwarf has cashmere showing



## Nigerian Dwarfs (Aug 25, 2020)

We have 2 NDs, and one of them has a BUNCH of cashmere on her neck…she also has been shedding fur all over everything. They r both doelings, about seven months. Should I be worried about Star (the 1 that is shedding, and has all the cashmere). if not, would you suggest that I comb it out? I know that you an after winter. Also, why is one sheddingand the other not, when they have the same diet, etc.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Can you post pictures?


----------



## wheel-bear-o (Jul 6, 2020)

I'll be very interested to hear opinions on this. I've got an 18-month-old pregnant FF Nigerian who is showing the exact same thing! Her very soft undercoat is shedding around her neck. 

It's been wicked cold here, so my goats all look somewhat like Chewbacca.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I have a couple shedding- might be hormonal, mineral deficiency or just goats being goats! (or mites or lice or.......) Brush them out and keep an eye on them in case they act cold.


----------



## Nigerian Dwarfs (Aug 25, 2020)

Here are some pictures:


----------



## Nigerian Dwarfs (Aug 25, 2020)

Sorry about the doubles!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can just brush that out. Some have more fur than others.


----------



## Nigerian Dwarfs (Aug 25, 2020)

Should I be worried about her being cold cause I combed out all of her cashmere and half of her fur?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I wouldn’t be worried. My ND doe is shedding more than yours and I brush her because I milk her (don’t want hair in milk). She is a hot goat. Now, my goat without the extra cashmere, I worry about.
My ND buck is shedding some too. In spring the shedding is a lot more.


----------



## Nigerian Dwarfs (Aug 25, 2020)

ok thanks, will comb out ASAP


----------

